# Chateau by Thor Industries



## SilverBullet (Mar 7, 2004)

Looked at a 31' Chateau and considering purchasing.  As this is our first, I don't want to make a big mistake.  I would like feedback from anyone who has an opinion of this make, either pro or con.  Your quick response would be much appreciated.


----------



## deanh (Mar 7, 2004)

Chateau by Thor Industries

Hi SilverBullet, I own a Chateau 31N 2002. E-mail me your add I will tell you about my experience with our unit. deanh64@comcast.net thanks Dean


----------



## Kirk (Mar 7, 2004)

Chateau by Thor Industries

So is the experience good, or bad?


----------



## Rod Wise (Mar 8, 2004)

Chateau by Thor Industries

I have had 2 of their class C mh since 1994; only minor little problems that dealer took care of on warranty.


----------

